# What's everyone cooking for the long weekend?



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2005)

I picked up two 7lb turkey breasts and am gonna pick up a pack of spares from BJ's on the way home.  What are ya'll cooking???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Long weekend.   [-(  Govt workers.  :loony:



Damn right Skippy, just for that comment I may leave early to boot!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2005)

Great price on the butts BM!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 7, 2005)

Doing some butts this weekend too.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 7, 2005)

We have out October fest on saturday at my dads place and my oldest is comming home for the weekend.  Beer and Brats, life is good.




http://www.smallcountry.com/


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 7, 2005)

I got chicken and pork to do for 75 people tomorrow... hopefully not in the rain.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2005)

Judging a shrimp contest tomorrow, might do some blue crabs Sunday.


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't know.... But I'm cooking something!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2005)

My BBQ guru & thermometer arrive today so I'll probably experiment with that and the lump charcoal in the WSM.  I'll probably try a long cook like a pork butt for some pulled pork sammies NC style with cole slaw.


----------



## zilla (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll pick up my new pit on Sat.
Season it on Sunday
Cook some ribs and butts on Monday


ZILLA


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Butt and chicken for a vending event to raise money for the Red Cross, with any luck we should be able to raise another $10K.
Jim


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Oct 7, 2005)

23lbs turkey on my gasser :grin: 

Happy Thanksgiving to me and all you other hoser's  eh! 

Cheers


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 7, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Butt and chicken for a vending event to raise money for the Red Cross, with any luck we should be able to raise another $10K.
> Jim



You da man Jim.  Good luck!


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Butt and chicken for a vending event to raise money for the Red Cross, with any luck we should be able to raise another $10K.
> Jim


That sounds like some event!
Did they see your last set of score before asking you to do this?  LOL 8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Butts, chickens, briskets, baked beans, green beans, apples, mac&cheese, baked potatoes, hotdogs, fries.


Restaurant show off.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 7, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were they as bad as yours? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm cooking 8 pork butts and 54 slabs of loin backs for the Vermont National Guards. We are having a golf tournament for the Green Mountain boys. The largest deployment of Vermonters are going to Iraq and it our honor to have a fun day and cook for them and there families. I hope the weather holds out.

Rich Decker
www.lostnationvt.com


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost 8-[ 
Easy there 'Big en'.  Put the pistols away.
Minion knows he's the 'Top Dog' here... and he can handle a little rib'n.
_It was a joke Bruce.  you know... Humor.  Okay... maybe you don't._

"Does anybody remember laughter?" Robert Plant :!: _(not Bruce)_


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 7, 2005)

I was set to do a case of butts 6 racks of ribs and a couple of briskets this weekend.  Then came Tammy.   Cooking for fun ain't no fun in the rain.  Maybe next week.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## DaleP (Oct 7, 2005)

chili cause its COLD out tonight.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2005)

Steve Z said:
			
		

> Plan on doing some ribs this weekend and also picked up a little something in the back yard. I just need to use Larry's larger smoker
> 
> 
> http://www.snapbug.ws/images/rattlesnake.jpg



Steve you better make sure that thing is dead when you bring it over!!  Otherwise I'm outta here!!!


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Comeptition has away of making you humble.  #-o 
Will give it another go in a couple of weeks in San Diego.

About 15 willing be working, this is a series of events in Seattle, Vancouver WA, and Boise. WBBQA isa great group of people to work with.
Jim


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 7, 2005)

Wrap it in bacon, and smoke it?
http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3435164a10,00.html


> Python explodes after eating alligator


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I picked up two 7lb turkey breasts and am gonna pick up a pack of spares from BJ's on the way home.  What are ya'll cooking???



I have picked up some beef ribs at Sam`s , got my oak wood together, got my rub and apple cider ready to go, come sunday morning I get up bright and early to get a fire going in the side firebox, get the deck chairs out and settle down for a nice day outside and some serious smoking. Some friends may bring something for themselves I told em if they want it ready for the smoking bring it to me the night before.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm doing a Masaman Curry, with thinly sliced steak, broccoli, potatoes, onions, and peanuts. Accompanying will be jasmine rice.


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 8, 2005)

Gonna brine some thick pork loin chops, rub'em and grill hot and fast.  Been working on this recipe to add to my tried and true file.  Probably do some beer boiled shrimp and some grilled asparagus too.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2005)

Whrere's all the weekend pics?
http://community.webshots.com/album/470734909CaNwUq


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn, that looks great ~ Let's eat!!


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 10, 2005)

*gona  try pics again.*

lest se if this works  LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2005)

Yum Yum !

I just gave some butt to some coworkers. Happy day for them!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2005)

Q Rookie, looks like you need to change your name...that looks great!


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Q Rookie, looks like you need to change your name...that looks great!


It sure did.
Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> RAIN



Yeah......and?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 10, 2005)

Q-Rookie...did you make a coal fire in a gasser...it looks a lot like the inside of my Silver B...ecxept you have more food on it than I usually do!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Q-Rookie said:
			
		

> But the best part of it is that *my wife doesn't eat red meat*
> 
> IT'S MINE...MINE...ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank God for freezers!


Pork and chicken are white meat, aren't they? 

That's some great lookin' food!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Those little thumbnail pics look pretty good.  I ain't clickin' on them though ~ Not me!!  I sure wish people would use a different host for their pics...... Nuthin' personal, I just hate ePhotoHut!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 10, 2005)

All you have to do is click on "Hide Box" in the lower right corner of the pop up and it disappears.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> All you have to do is click on "Hide Box" in the lower right corner of the pop up and it disappears.


NSS!  [-(


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 10, 2005)

FYDH!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> FYDH!!!


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Good talkiin' to ya..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2005)

Turn off Javascript....gone.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 11, 2005)

How do you turn it off?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2005)

fftop:  :evillaugh:

In Firefox: Tools, Options, Web Features, uncheck Enable Javascript.

For IE      :
Tools, Internet Options, Security tab. Click the Internet icon, click the Default Level button, and move the slider to High. To get around any problems with sites not loading, Click the Trusted Sites icon and add the sites you want to access.


----------

